# 69 Frame VIN location-Where is it.



## GTOALAN (Sep 20, 2013)

I have a project GTO that is clearly not original. Its a definite GTO VIN on the dash but I want to verify the frame VIN. (The block is not original). Ive read conflicting things about the frame VIN. Consensus is it's on the driver's side rear frame rail...but exactly where? Front of the rear tire or rear of it? Also...a few mention you would need a mirror to see it? And some mention it can't be seen unless body is removed. If frame is off...why do i need a mirror?

Anyone have a definite answer. If its not a GTO frame but a LeMans or Tempest frame...anyway to tell?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Top of the frame rail, behind the rear tire. On my 69 it's about half way between the wheel hump and the rear of the frame. If the body is off you don't need a mirror. The stamping though is often very faint and hard to find, so be patient. Sometimes a light rubbing with sandpaper or a wire brush will help make the numerals pop out.

Bear


----------

